

Patent Trolls Drive App Developers from U.S. Market - bootload
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/07/patent-trolls-drive-app-developers-u-s-market

======
noonespecial
_It should come as no surprise then to hear reports that developers are
pulling their apps from the U.S. app stores._

It begins. "Only in America" becomes "...only, not in America".

